# Passende Reifen für das Cheaptrick 29'' 2018er Modell



## JpunktBpunkt (22. April 2019)

Hallo Alutech-Team und Forengemeinde,

fahre seit letztem Jahr ein Cheaptrick in Rahmengröße XL mit den SunRingle Düroc SD37 Felgen (Innenweite 30mm). Mein Modell hat noch nicht das versetzte Sitzrohr und dementsprechend weniger Platz zum Hinterrad. Da sich die verbauten 2.35 Hans Dampf (2018 Modell, ETRTO 60-622, NEU vom Profil bis zum Sitzrohr etwas weniger als 5mm) jetzt dem Emde neigen, bin ich auf der Suche nach passenden Reifen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den folgenden Reifen und kann sagen, ob die passen (gerade in Bezug auf das Hinterrad)?
- Continental Baron Projekt 2.4 (60-622)
- Maxxis DHR II 2.4 WT 3C (61-622)
- Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 (2019er Modell, 60-622)
Vielen Dank vorab für eure Antworten!

Freundliche Grüße

Johannes


----------



## ShockRox_71 (23. April 2019)

Hallo Johannes!

Ich fahre zwar kein Cheaptrick sondern das ICB 2.0 aus gleichem Hause. Selbiges Problem hatte ich auch, Breite ging noch aber der Umfang war zu gross!
Der Conti hatte am wenigsten Platz was den Umfang betrifft. Ich denke mal, dass es da beim Cheaptrick nicht anders sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktBpunkt (23. April 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Dann kann  ich den Conti wohl aus meiner Auswahl streichen. Welchen Reifen hast du dann bei dir genommen?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (24. April 2019)

Ich bin auf den Onza Ibex FRC120 in 2.4" umgestiegen. Baut minimal schmaler, hat aber deutlich weniger Umfang im Vergleich zum Conti.


----------



## SmokeyBear (9. Mai 2019)

Scheint zwar nicht deine Zielgruppe an Reifen zu sein aber vielleicht von jemand anderem der mit liest.
Wolfpack Race passt locker und der Abstand sieht im Vergleich doch recht Gesund aus.


----------

